# Experiments with c954, Aluminum bronze



## DrafterDan (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, this just showed up in the mail. I suppose I need to make something out of it then.







*edit, changed title


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 11, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

This stuff has become my favorite material to work with, though C863 shows promise as well.
It responds well to carbide tooling though I thread with HSS with good results. The lower yield strength can be problematic if you put too much force in a thin area instead of cutting.

Best of luck...


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 14, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

I did a couple passes with some new tooling, just to see how it will cut. Seems I will need to keep this lubed prior to running cuts. 

The main reason for lathe time this past weekend was to set up some fun LED task lighting. I used the 700ma driver from Sandwich Shoppe, and a couple cheapie flex-neck fixtures. I'm sure I will need to swap out the spot optics for flood, and eventually upgrade the LED to a bit more warm, but they work for now.


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 28, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

An update. I made a replacement for the aluminum Leef converter. Was a good test of working with this new material. 
Still need to brush the debris out of the threading, but this turned out pretty clean.







This shows parting off. I made a bezel holder out of delrin, to properly hold the head while I lathe the other end. That's what I messed up with the aluminum one.


----------



## DrafterDan (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

free time is always at a premium. I've been thinking about external designs for a while now, but have not yet finalized anything. I did work up the internal dimensions, and what I feel are minimum dimensions for wall thickness. I plan on making an aluminum test body this weekend, to test out my drawing. 

Battery will be an 16340, because it doesn't need to be a barn-burner, and will allow me more meat on the body walls for design options.
A triple XPL-hi and the ever-present McClicky


----------



## DrafterDan (Oct 30, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

I've done some big revisions to the AutoCAD drawing, and after some experiments in aluminum, I need to make more. 

At least I'm making fewer mistakes on internal threading. I might look into getting a LH indexed boring bar to perform threading with the carriage moving away from the chuck, instead of trying to disengage the half-nut within 0.100". 






Also made some investments in better dial indicators, and more adjustable holding arms, so hopefully those will show up this week.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 30, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*



DrafterDan said:


> I've done some big revisions to the AutoCAD drawing, and after some experiments in aluminum, I need to make more.
> 
> At least I'm making fewer mistakes on internal threading. I might look into getting a LH indexed boring bar to perform threading with the carriage moving away from the chuck, instead of trying to disengage the half-nut within 0.100".
> 
> ...



Dan, sending you a message on FB.....


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 30, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

If I'm reading the specs right, this is three times heavier per volume versus 6000-series Al, with only a third of the thermal conductivity?


----------



## DrafterDan (Oct 31, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

Actually, I've not read the specs that closely as far as thermal efficiency. I'm not concerned about the weight, because it's a hollow tube less than 5" (127mm) long and 1" (25.4mm) diameter. 
I'm doing it because I've worked a decent amount in Aluminum and Brass, looking for some new challenge. This material is a bit more challenging to machine, but still easier than straight steel.

@McBrat, got your FB messages. For the rest of us, he was sharing some threading videos from Joe Pieczyski, an interesting fellow on youtube. Plus, he made an AR15 lower from scratch, so he's got the skills.


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 6, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

getting closer to actually using Aluminum Bronze...
These shots have been of an 6061 aluminum tester piece, to make sure my dimensions work in real life. This weekend was spent making brass bits for the internals, and remaking the bezel. I didn't like how the threads came out on the last one.


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

Just about finished with the prototype. This still needs the driver installed.
Will be cutting some C954 soon. 

The retaining ring. Always wanted to do this, it turned out well.





Tail view






Bezel View


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

looking good


----------



## HarryN (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

Interesting alloy. Surprisingly flexible and corrosion resistant.

One of my personal favorites is 7050 due to its toughness / strength / easy machining, but it is not as good for corrosion resistance.

What made you think about using C954?


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

Lookin' good DrafterDan!


----------



## Pinarello (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

Waiting fot the final version, looks very nice. Sincerely, looks fantastic!


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 20, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

starting in with the final product, in C954
internals of the head are finished, and once I'm at the same point with the body I'll decide what designs to add to it. 







I'll decide if I want to polish the outside or not, kinda like the slight texture the finish pass left behind.





One note here: since I'm doing internal threading, I'm running the chuck speed at about 80 rpm. This way I can stop it. The threads are clean, but show a bit of chatter, no matter how slight the cut I'm making, or even after two 'spring pass' cuts. I doubt this will affect the final product, but it bugs me. Should I increase the chuck speed and get better on my reaction time?


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 20, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

I did the threading away from the chuck on my #4 light, and it worked really well. since you don't have to worry about the precise half-nut disengagement, you can up the spindle speed.


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 20, 2017)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

Thanks McB, I wanted to try that with the bezel, but I started this too late in the day and wanted to finish it. I do have the internal threading to do on the tailcap, so I'll try it there.


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

It's been a while since I updated this thread. I'm still working on this, but my spare time is short. 

Working on boring the tailcap pocket to proper ID before threading. I liked how the hold-down ring turned out on my aluminum proto, so I'm doing it again here






The body is mostly done, save for details to be added later


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 15, 2018)

*Re: off the deep end, with c954*

looking good!


----------



## Anglepoise (Feb 15, 2018)

Internal threading is always going to be a tricky. That combination of a nice fitting thread and disengaging the half nuts. Well we have all been there. Your idea of reversing the lathe and threading from inside out has merit and will improve thread finish and lower your heart rate. How is your chuck attached to the lathe spindle? If it is threaded, then you need to be aware that it could unscrew itself and crash. Internal threading to a shoulder sorts the men from the boys and you are on the right track.


----------



## DrafterDan (May 15, 2018)

I'm finally on the push to finish this project up. The last body was destroyed from cutting a relief a bit too deep...
The main things left to do is drill for a pocket clip, and slot for tritium vials. Here's a quick video on the tailcap end. Making a dished surface.

https://youtu.be/JBvzO25wW_w


----------

